# 10 5" spilos



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

nice fish and they are extremely active.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

another


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

looking niice. best of luck with them in the same tank.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Nice spilos


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Very nice looking Spilo's







You've collected quite an impressive collection by now


----------



## pira-me (Mar 9, 2005)

can you keep 10 spilos in 1 tank?
ifso can you keep 3 or4 rombeus in 1 tank?
but you've got some good looking fish!!!!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

pira-me said:


> can you keep 10 spilos in 1 tank?
> ifso can you keep 3 or4 rombeus in 1 tank?
> but you've got some good looking fish!!!!
> 
> ...


Do *NOT* keep more than one rhom in a tank.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Nice fish !!!


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

pira-me said:


> can you keep 10 spilos in 1 tank?
> ifso can you keep 3 or4 rombeus in 1 tank?
> but you've got some good looking fish!!!!
> 
> ...


you can do whatever you want if you got the money to waste. but it'd be a shame if you didn't take the time to do everything you could so there were no deaths or injuries. with a rhom i fear death would be unavoidale. i wouldn't mix rhoms. my friend had a mixed 180 g with 3000 worth of 10 different piranhas. the last one left is a rhom. a 3000 rhom. lol
wes


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

is that tank gonna work?


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

I think that is what he is trying to figure out!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I know of one or two people here who kept gold spilos together for a while and didn't lose any ish but the fins were almost always torn and ragged and he ended up giving up on the project. People have kept maculatus together and even got them to breed, but as with all serras the best you can really hope for is only a small chance it will work for a while.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

dude...you have great fish...no doubt about that...but you have gotta get a better camara and take pix of those fish...those pix don't do them justice...please take good pix of those fish...PLEASEEEEE


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

wow nice, spilo shoals are kick ass if u can pull em off


----------



## pira-me (Mar 9, 2005)

ok so you can't keep more than 1 rohm in a single aqua
i was just checking if it was posible, but now i know it isn't posible
thanks anyway,greetz leo


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

looks good Wes, good luck with the project.......


----------



## Kilohead36 (Feb 11, 2004)

What size tank do you have for the spilo's?


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice man. good luck. what size tank may i ask?


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)




----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

a 90g for now.
wes


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

PIRANHA KING said:


> a 90g for now.
> wes
> [snapback]1054629[/snapback]​


I hope you can pull it off...


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

good luck. if i had a really big tank (180+) id love to try a shoal of spilos


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

these guys are still little so hopefully they'll be fine for now.
wes


----------

